# Greatest Rocker of All Time



## Ninja (Aug 4, 2007)

End of story.


----------



## Shattered (Aug 4, 2007)

snowman said:


> End of story.



I don't know that I'd put Davey-Boy as the *greatest*, but he's definitely not in the lowest ratings category.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 4, 2007)

snowman said:


> End of story.



Got NOTHING on Jimmy Page.


----------



## Shattered (Aug 4, 2007)

GunnyL said:


> Got NOTHING on Jimmy Page.



*points out that you're old - you don't know any better*


----------



## Gunny (Aug 4, 2007)

Shattered said:


> *points out that you're old - you don't know any better*



*Points out that Jimmy Pages work STILL stands up, and this dude's just a cheap imitation of the originals*


----------



## Shattered (Aug 4, 2007)

GunnyL said:


> *Points out that Jimmy Pages work STILL stands up, and this dude's just a cheap imitation of the originals*



...with better hair.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 4, 2007)

Shattered said:


> ...with better hair.



Shit, if my hair looked like that, I'd shave my head.


----------



## Shattered (Aug 4, 2007)

GunnyL said:


> Shit, if my hair looked like that, I'd shave my head.



Really.  I can't imagine such a thing.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 4, 2007)

Shattered said:


> Really.  I can't imagine such a thing.


----------



## Shattered (Aug 4, 2007)

GunnyL said:


>



Watch it.  Dirt's going to ask how I know the intimate details of your head.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 4, 2007)

Shattered said:


> Watch it.  Dirt's going to ask how I know the intimate details of your head.



What've I told you about this "kiss and tell" shit?


----------



## Shattered (Aug 4, 2007)

GunnyL said:


> What've I told you about this "kiss and tell" shit?



  

My bad...


----------



## Gunny (Aug 4, 2007)

Shattered said:


> My bad...





> se·cret  /&#712;sikr&#618;t/
> 
> adjective
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. P (Aug 4, 2007)

snowman said:


> End of story.



The best? That's a tough one, but if this guy can do what Mick Jagger does in HIS 60s he might be ok.

BTW..I don't have a clue who he is.


----------



## Shattered (Aug 4, 2007)

Mr. P said:


> The best? That's a tough one, but if this guy can do what Mick Jagger does in HIS 60s he might be ok.
> 
> BTW..I don't have a clue who he is.



He's Dave Mustaine from Megadeth (and formerly Metallica)..


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 4, 2007)

Mr. P said:


> The best? That's a tough one, but if this guy can do what Mick Jagger does in HIS 60s he might be ok.
> 
> BTW..I don't have a clue who he is.



He can't be all that great if you and I have never heard of him !!


----------



## Mr. P (Aug 4, 2007)

Shattered said:


> He's Dave Mustaine from Megadeth (and formerly Metallica)..



Thanks S! If I said I don't have any Metallica 'records' or '8 tracks' would I be dating myself?


----------



## Mr. P (Aug 4, 2007)

dilloduck said:


> He can't be all that great if you and I have never heard of him !!



Kids, Dillo! What do they know about music?


----------



## Gunny (Aug 4, 2007)

Mr. P said:


> Kids, Dillo! What do they know about music?



Still missing Les Paul after all these years?

Now Chet Atkins or Roy Clark can make a guitar stand up and talk.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 4, 2007)

Mr. P said:


> Thanks S! If I said I don't have any Metallica 'records' or '8 tracks' would I be dating myself?



Damn ... and I thought bringing up Jimmy Page made ME look old.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 4, 2007)

Randy Rhodes....best guitarist Rocker.


----------



## mattskramer (Aug 4, 2007)

I do not know who he is.  Luckily, I could see the name Metallica on his guitar.  He is some rocker from Metallica.


----------



## Ninja (Aug 4, 2007)

GunnyL said:


> Got NOTHING on Jimmy Page.



O-VER-RA-TED! *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP*CLAP*CLAP*

O-VER-RA-TED! *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP*CLAP*CLAP*

O-VER-RA-TED! *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP*CLAP*CLAP*

O-VER-RA-TED! *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP*CLAP*CLAP*


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 4, 2007)

Its Jimi Hendrixs my childern.

Jimi Hendrix invented most of what people call rock guitar.

Bow and pay omage to the god.


----------



## manu1959 (Aug 4, 2007)

Shattered said:


> Watch it.  Dirt's going to ask how I know the intimate details of your head.



which one?


----------



## manu1959 (Aug 4, 2007)

Truthmatters said:


> Its Jimi Hendrixs my childern.
> 
> Jimi Hendrix invented most of what people call rock guitar.
> 
> Bow and pay omage to the god.



hendrix....give me a break...


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 4, 2007)

Anyone who would belittle Hendrix has never played a guitar.


----------



## jillian (Aug 4, 2007)

Springsteen... hands down!


----------



## Ninja (Aug 4, 2007)

mattskramer said:


> I do not know who he is.  Luckily, I could see the name Metallica on his guitar.  He is some rocker from Metallica.



You're half right - Dave Mustaine was in Metallica, and pretty much wrote all of the hits on Kill 'Em All and Ride the Lightning. After he was kicked out of Metallica (he went on to form his own group), Metallica became the first all-openly gay metal band in history. 

But I do not see the Metallica sticker on his guitar? 

Also, given Dave's personal politics, isn't Megadeth required listening for Liberals these days? Surprised you aren't familiar.


----------



## Shattered (Aug 4, 2007)

snowman said:


> You're half right - Dave Mustaine was in Metallica, and pretty much wrote all of the hits on Kill 'Em All and Ride the Lightning. After he was kicked out of Metallica (he went on to form his own group), *Metallica became the first all-openly gay metal band in history*.
> 
> But I do not see the Metallica sticker on his guitar?
> 
> Also, given Dave's personal politics, isn't Megadeth required listening for Liberals these days? Surprised you aren't familiar.



Metallica did just fine until they finished writing ...Justice.  After that, it was all downhill.


----------



## Nevadamedic (Aug 4, 2007)

snowman said:


> You're half right - Dave Mustaine was in Metallica, and pretty much wrote all of the hits on Kill 'Em All and Ride the Lightning. After he was kicked out of Metallica (he went on to form his own group), Metallica became the first all-openly gay metal band in history.
> 
> But I do not see the Metallica sticker on his guitar?
> 
> Also, given Dave's personal politics, isn't Megadeth required listening for Liberals these days? Surprised you aren't familiar.



Metallica Gay? What in they hell are you talking about, those guys are married.


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Aug 4, 2007)

I disagree, Ken Andrews And Greg Edwards are the greatest rockers of all time.

www.kenandrews.com
www.autolux.net
www.fantasticplanet.org



Nevadamedic said:


> Metallica Gay? What in they hell are you talking about, those guys are married.


----------



## JeffWartman (Aug 10, 2007)

Nevadamedic said:


> Metallica Gay? What in they hell are you talking about, those guys are married.



Is there a single brain cell in your head?


----------



## JeffWartman (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 10, 2007)

ZZTop.

The Temptations.

For HARD Rock, has to be Jimi.


----------



## LOki (Aug 10, 2007)

Folks. Seriously.

The Nuge, Deadly Tedly, Great Gonzos,
The Atrocious Theodocious, The Motor City Madman....




*MR. TED NUGENT!*




* Greatest Rocker of All Time*


----------



## Shattered (Aug 10, 2007)

LOki said:


> Folks. Seriously.
> 
> The Nuge, Deadly Tedly, Great Gonzos,
> The Atrocious Theodocious, The Motor City Madman....



Well, that has to be a good deal closer to "hard rock" than Jimi.    But, if you're going for that 70's time period, Ozzy/Sabbath, and Alice Cooper really need to be in that mix...


----------



## Semper Fi (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm gonna go with Gunny on this one and say its Jimmy Page. Not Jimi Hendrix, his music really does nothing for me.


----------



## manu1959 (Aug 18, 2007)

led zep....best hard rock band ever.....


----------



## Semper Fi (Aug 19, 2007)

manu1959 said:


> led zep....best hard rock band ever.....



I dont know if I would consider zep a *hard* rock band. Definately awesome rockers though. For the best "metal" band (what I consider hard rock) it would have to be either GnR or Iron Maiden.


----------



## onedomino (Aug 19, 2007)

Since the guy who started this thread made Dave Mustaine his choice as greatest rocker, the thread should have been entitled greatest Metal musician of all time. Metal music has never made me feel good. My choices for best rock guitarists, the band, and the album that I liked best:

Duane Allman - Allman Brothers- _Live at the Fillmore East_







Eric Clapton - Derek and the Dominos - _Layla and Other Assorted Love Songs _






Robbie Robertson - The Band - _Music from Big Pink_






Peter Townshend - The Who - _Quadrophenia_






Jerry Garcia - The Grateful Dead - _Live Dead_


----------



## manu1959 (Aug 19, 2007)

Semper Fi said:


> I dont know if I would consider zep a *hard* rock band. Definately awesome rockers though. For the best "metal" band (what I consider hard rock) it would have to be either GnR or Iron Maiden.



metal isn't rock....it is metal....


----------



## jillian (Aug 19, 2007)

G 'n R wasn't a metal band.


----------



## manu1959 (Aug 19, 2007)

jillian said:


> G 'n R wasn't a metal band.



nope and they weren't any good either.........


----------



## jillian (Aug 19, 2007)

manu1959 said:


> nope and they weren't any good either.........



I liked G 'n R. 

G 'n R Lies was a great album. And Use Your Illusion I and II was a massive effort which was, largely, successful. November Rain was massive in scope. I wouldn't count them among the best of the best, but I think they were a very good band.

On the thread topic, I do think some of the best rock guitarists are unsung... people like Nils Lofgren (who started touring with Neil Young and Crazy Horse when he was 16)... for instance.


----------



## manu1959 (Aug 19, 2007)

jillian said:


> I liked G 'n R.
> 
> G 'n R Lies was a great album. And Use Your Illusion I and II was a massive effort which was, largely, successful. November Rain was massive in scope. I wouldn't count them among the best of the best, but I think they were a very good band.
> 
> On the thread topic, I do think some of the best rock guitarists are unsung... people like Nils Lofgren (who started touring with Neil Young and Crazy Horse when he was 16)... for instance.



don't own anything by guns.....have a bunch of nils' stuff.....ever hear of robert fripp?...


----------



## Gunny (Aug 19, 2007)

onedomino said:


> Since the guy who started this thread made Dave Mustaine his choice as greatest rocker, the thread should have been entitled greatest Metal musician of all time. Metal music has never made me feel good. My choices for best rock guitarists, the band, and the album that I liked best:
> 
> Duane Allman - Allman Brothers- _Live at the Fillmore East_
> 
> ...




Duane Allman was badass.  Definitely one of the best.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 19, 2007)

Shattered said:


> Well, that has to be a good deal closer to "hard rock" than Jimi.    But, if you're going for that 70's time period, Ozzy/Sabbath, and Alice Cooper really need to be in that mix...



I disagree.  Jimi Hendrix was as hard rock as it gets.


----------



## Shattered (Aug 19, 2007)

GunnyL said:


> I disagree.  Jimi Hendrix was as hard rock as it gets.



Who you kidding?  That dude was so stoned, he could barely stand.  If you called him hard rock, what did you call the two I mentioned previously?


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 19, 2007)

GunnyL said:


> I disagree.  Jimi Hendrix was as hard rock as it gets.



Too many sub-groups of rock to pick just one. I'd stick Jimi in acid-rock.


----------



## onedomino (Aug 19, 2007)

GunnyL said:


> Duane Allman was badass.  Definitely one of the best.


Could not agree with you more. My Dad introduced me to the _real_ Allman Brothers (before Duane Allman and Barry Oakley died so tragically in motorcycle accidents) and it made me feel so good to listen to that music. The Duane Allman - Dickey Betts guitar duet in the tune _Blue Sky _on the album _Eat a Peach _made me want to move immediately to Georgia. Duane Allman...just a regular Southern kid who happened to be a blues/rock guitar genius.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 19, 2007)

dilloduck said:


> Too many sub-groups of rock to pick just one. I'd stick Jimi in acid-rock.




The thread is ill-defined.  The term "acid-rock" is pretty old. 

Going "anywhere," I'd put Roy Clark or Glen Campbell up against most of the people mentioned here.

A lot has to do with musical taste, and age.


----------



## eots (Aug 19, 2007)

never mind the bullocks.....here come the sex pistols

YouTube - Sex Pistols - Anarchy in the UK (Studio Version)
The Sex Pistols studio video of Anarchy in the UK.(And yes ...
3 min 32 sec - 
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bM_l443VV4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Aug 20, 2007)

Shattered said:


> Who you kidding?  That dude was so stoned, he could barely stand.  If you called him hard rock, what did you call the two I mentioned previously?



I doubt many of these guys aren't stoned until they get lucky and make to their 30s and go into a rehab that usually doesn't work the first couple of trips.

And as I said, age and taste has a lot to do with it.  Hendrix actually played MUSIC.  Very little of his stuff was just noise.


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 20, 2007)

manu1959 said:


> don't own anything by guns.....have a bunch of nils' stuff.....ever hear of robert fripp?...



King Crimson - going back a bit.  Now I'm thinking Emerson, Lake and Palmer.

I really liked Yes, still got a couple of their vinyls when they did the theme type stuff.


----------



## Shattered (Aug 20, 2007)

GunnyL said:


> I doubt many of these guys aren't stoned until they get lucky and make to their 30s and go into a rehab that usually doesn't work the first couple of trips.
> 
> And as I said, age and taste has a lot to do with it.  Hendrix actually played MUSIC.  Very little of his stuff was just noise.



I'll give you *age*..

But, I thought *I* was the one with taste...


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 20, 2007)

GunnyL said:


> I disagree.  Jimi Hendrix was as hard rock as it gets.



I always put him down as blues first a foremost.  I remember buying his vinyl lp "Are You Experienced", I reckon it was in 1967 (still got it).  I loved it.  Still do.  But I could still hear the bluesman under the showman.


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 20, 2007)

dilloduck said:


> Too many sub-groups of rock to pick just one. I'd stick Jimi in acid-rock.



I have to disagree.  He was ripping it up before acid-rock was thought of.


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 20, 2007)

eots said:


> never mind the bullocks.....here come the sex pistols
> 
> YouTube - Sex Pistols - Anarchy in the UK (Studio Version)
> The Sex Pistols studio video of Anarchy in the UK.(And yes ...
> ...



_Bollocks_ - and I mean that in the nicest possible way


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 20, 2007)

And....Alvin Lee


----------



## jodylee (Aug 22, 2007)

The question is to vauge but the biggest rock nutter was 
keith moon
if the question is the greatest rock guitarist
then its.
Jimmy Hendirix
jimmy page
eric clapton
Alvin lee
Pete townsend
mark knopfler

Who all exept one are english, but even he was adopted english in the end.

Greatest rock singer
Robert Plant.
Freddie mercury
Mick jagger (stones being more rythum and blues than rock)


----------



## mattskramer (Aug 22, 2007)

Here are pics of some great rockers.

http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=3733521&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## padisha emperor (Aug 24, 2007)

David Gilmour
Slash
Jimmy Page


----------



## onedomino (Aug 24, 2007)

Diuretic said:


> And....Alvin Lee


Not many people get the _Ten Years After_ reference...40 years after. But, yes, Alvin Lee could definitely play. _I'm Going Home_ from the _Woodstck_ album was a great piece of work. My Dad's record collection from the 60s and 70s introduced me to some excellent Rock/Blues.


----------



## Said1 (Sep 23, 2007)

onedomino said:


> Not many people get the _Ten Years After_ reference...40 years after. But, yes, Alvin Lee could definitely play. _I'm Going Home_ from the _Woodstck_ album was a great piece of work. My Dad's record collection from the 60s and 70s introduced me to some excellent Rock/Blues.



I saw him play at Blues Fest in July. Awesome, awesome, awesome.


----------



## jmag700 (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm sure most of you guys weren't even old enough to "play along with Hendrix" - while listening to him on you 33 album, trying to work out his riffs. He is the "Guitar God" - Mark Knoppler is in training but doing well


----------



## editec (Jun 22, 2008)

Jerry Lee Lewis or Little Richard are my nominants for best (possibly the most important would better describe my opinion of them) rock and rollers of all time.

Not specifically for their music, of course.

Tecause their music was primative, and we've seen far better musicians who built upon that early RnR and improved on it considerably. Many of you are listing people who are far and away better musicians that Jerry Lee or Little Richard _ever_ were,  to be sure.

But these guys were Rock nRoll's original bad boys rockers, after all.

And if you aren't a bad boy living the lifestyle, you aren't really a rock n' roller, you're just a musician.

But both those boys took R nR to a place where it hadn't been before.  They took Rock-a-billy and they made it dirty and the kind of music which shocked the older generation.

Those guys were there making Rock and Roll into what it is today.

That slightly profane and sexually obsessed in your face music of youth.


----------



## Paulie (Jun 22, 2008)

I think David Lee Roth was the quintessential rocker, and Van Halen was one of the greatest, before Hagar.

I can't choose a _greatest_ rocker, though.  There are many I think could hold the label equally.

I think you have to put Dave Grohl up there as well.  The guy can do no wrong.  Great rockers don't all have to be from the past.


----------



## editec (Jun 22, 2008)

_Great_ rockers?

I quite agree.  

There's just so many truly great rockers that choosing one above all the others  is beyond me.


----------



## roomy (Jun 22, 2008)

Ritchie Blackmore is one of my all time favourite guitarists, he's gone a bit daft now but Deep Purple and Rainbow still stand the test of time.

Best rock voice, Paul Rodgers.


----------



## Shattered (Jun 22, 2008)

roomy said:


> Ritchie Blackmore is one of my all time favourite guitarists, he's gone a bit daft now but *Deep Purple and Rainbow still stand the test of time*.
> 
> Best rock voice, Paul Rodgers.





It's a sad day for entertainment when I have to actually agree with you...


----------



## roomy (Jun 22, 2008)

Shattered said:


> It's a sad day for entertainment when I have to actually agree with you...




I knew we had lots in common...you fancy me, don't you?


----------



## Shattered (Jun 22, 2008)

roomy said:


> I knew we had lots in common...you fancy me, don't you?


----------



## Irish.Cursory (Jun 22, 2008)

Quite good.  But Metallica was even better after he was booted.  Then Metallica was great until Cliff Burton was beheaded in a bus accident.  Some enthusiasts of substances said that it was because of his "Cthulu" influence (q.v. H.P. Lovecraft) and the macabre delvings within his writings (e.g. "Call Of Ktulu" and "The Thing That Should Not Be") which were instrumental in his bizarre death.

Discarding all of this, best "rocker" involves several things.

I don't care, I put Elvis up there.  Too much influence to possibly discard.  Robert Plant would agree.


----------



## Irish.Cursory (Jun 22, 2008)

jodylee said:


> The question is to vauge but the biggest rock nutter was
> keith moon
> if the question is the greatest rock guitarist
> then its.
> ...



Quite true as well.  I don't think you can say the best "rocker".  It's like saying the best flavor of ice cream.

Jimi Hendrix is from Seattle.  You can't have him.


----------



## AtlasShrieked (Jun 23, 2008)

jodylee said:


> The question is to vauge but the biggest rock nutter was
> keith moon
> if the question is the greatest rock guitarist
> then its.
> ...



alvin lee.

he is great, but what about Jeff Beck?


----------

